# House Insurance



## teachnua (9 Dec 2008)

Hi 

We are just finished our new build and i am currently looking at house insurance - i dont know where to start as this is my first time doing it! so any advise is much appreciated! 

Our mortgage is 215,000 - and the house is worth in excess of €350/400k! 

Thanks a mil


----------



## LDFerguson (10 Dec 2008)

A good place to start might be the more recent posts in this thread.


----------



## homeFixer (19 Dec 2008)

My advice would be to visit www.123.ie and try typing "free" into the promotion code area.  Alternatively you can go through a broker, ie your mortgage broker if he/she are independent should give you impartial advice.  One piece of advice, you should have smoke alarms in your home, upstairs and down, a minimum of 2 max of 4.  But to reduce liability to yourself, do not include on your home insurance policy when speaking to a provider.  This will increase your policy, probably by 30 euro a year, the advantage is - if you are unlucky enough to have a fire and the fire brigade or investigating officer discovers that your smoke alarms were not in proper working order then there is a good possibility your policy will be void.


----------



## megabyte (6 Jan 2009)

Can anybody tell me if you are only with a company for say 3 months and you have a water leak do they have to pay the full amount to fix the damaged room?
I was told some companys you have to be with a while to get the full cover otherwise they only pay a % of the cover if damage happens in the first year.


----------



## mercman (6 Jan 2009)

The house needs to be insured for the rebuilding costs plus fees, site clearance etc, NOT the value of the property.


----------



## megabyte (6 Jan 2009)

Mercman whos Question are you responding to?
For my Question the house has full insurance etc etc.This is water damage to a room downstairs with everything ruined. My Question was has anybody come across the situation that you have to be with a company a length of time (only 3 Months) before you get a payment or a % of a payment.
Has a company done this in the past to anybody.
I do not have Term and Con as it is not me but somebody of somebody who is asking the Question.


----------



## michaelm (6 Jan 2009)

homeFixer said:


> My advice would be to visit www.123.ie and try typing "free" into the promotion code area.


Good tip, thanks.  I was about to pay my 123.ie premium and I went back and put "free" into the promotion code box and it reduced by €20 .


----------



## mercman (6 Jan 2009)

megabyte said:


> Mercman whos Question are you responding to?



I was responding to the original question -- nothing else,


----------



## Sandals (6 Jan 2009)

123.ie Cheapest by far. For the last four years I paid FBD in full (Dad's insurance company) with whatever price they required. This year had the TIME to actally open bill and price around. Same policy €210 cheaper.............I called into FBD office and they did not care.....Offered me a €10 reduction........


----------



## Sandals (6 Jan 2009)

They have promotional code too on leaflet that comes in the post......


----------

